# Gentrification: 2520 Claims To Have Created Bonnets



## AnjelLuvs (Jul 22, 2019)

*White woman who claims she invented sleep bonnets is selling them for $100*







People aren’t happy with a white woman who founded a company that sells $100 silk sleep bonnets and seems to claim that she invented the garment.

Many are saying that she is ignoring the fact that Black women have been wearing the garment for decades.


In an interview with Fashion _Magazine_, NiteCap founder Sarah Marantz Lindenberg said she “came up with the idea” before her wedding. In preparation for the day, Lindenberg said she wanted something that would help keep her face clear of blemishes and protect her hair.




“There were products on the market but none of them had a functional and fashionable solution for me–synthetic fabrics that I felt did more damage or horrible colors that I felt silly going to sleep in,” she told _Fashion Magazine_.

Black women have worn sleep bonnets and head wraps for years. Silk sleep bonnets can help protect their hair and make hairstyles last longer. It’s usually a part of their nightly routine.


“For many Black girls, tying your hair up at night with some sort of head covering is akin to brushing your teeth,” journalist Aria Hughes wrote in the Undefeated.

The _Fashion Magazine_ article does not mention that Black women regularly use hair bonnets and have been doing so for generations. Twitter users are now sharing the article as yet another example of people appropriating Black culture for profit.





The NiteCap silk bonnets come in five different colors for just under $100. The company also sells silk scrunchies for $32. Prices for the hair bonnets depend on the material and style, but shoppers can find options for as little as $2 on Amazon.

https://www.dailydot.com/irl/white-woman-gentrified-bonnets/


----------



## biznesswmn (Jul 22, 2019)

Yeah that’s how they get down. We can’t have nothin


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 22, 2019)

Nothing new to see here


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 22, 2019)

Boxer Braids.


----------



## momi (Jul 22, 2019)

wow


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 22, 2019)

Meh.  One of us should have thought of it and sold it to white women for $100 pop first.  I'm about to sell white boys  red MAGA dashiki's for $500 each.


----------



## Covagirlm (Jul 23, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Meh.  One of us should have thought of it and sold it to white women for $100 pop first.  I'm about to sell white boys  red MAGA dashiki's for $500 each.




MAGA Durags


----------



## Kanky (Jul 23, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Meh.  One of us should have thought of it and sold it to white women for $100 pop first.  I'm about to sell white boys  red MAGA dashiki's for $500 each.



 I saw a black man selling Trump 2020 shirts, hats and bumper stickers. He had a long line of white folks buying his products. I love to see it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 23, 2019)

Kanky said:


> I saw a black man selling Trump 2020 shirts, hats and bumper stickers. He had a long line of white folks buying his products. I love to see it.


I hate Trump but still.  Don't get mad. Get Money.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jul 23, 2019)

But wait...isn't that a black woman aiding and abetting?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 24, 2019)

Not acceptable. Black Twitter needs to come for her. Let the games begin


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 24, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> Not acceptable. Black Twitter needs to come for her. Let the games begin



Yep. FINISH HER.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 24, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> Not acceptable. Black Twitter needs to come for her. Let the games begin


Black outrage is the only reason that we even know about Becky’s Bonnets. It is a marketing strategy. Ignoring her and marketing bonnets to white women ourselves would be better.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 25, 2019)

Let me understand this correctly.  BW are going to this white womens page and telling white women that they can buy her $100 bonnets for $4.95 from the Asians. That's who make the bonnets tho.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jul 26, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Let me understand this correctly.  BW are going to this white womens page and telling white women that they can buy her $100 bonnets for $4.95 from the Asians. That's who make the bonnets tho.


We’re not winning in this at all


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 26, 2019)

SpiritJunkie said:


> We’re not winning in this at all


Not even a little bit.


----------

